# Rat Terrier



## garnede (Mar 12, 2010)

Does anyone know a Rat Terrier breeder in the Columbus GA area?  I will be looking for a puppy in the up coming months.  Thanks and have a great day.


----------



## garnede (Mar 12, 2010)

I think I put this in the wrong forum, could the moderators move it to the Gun Dogs and Pets and Animals for Free or for Sale?  Thanks


----------



## DonArkie (Apr 1, 2010)

No, but I can tell ya one in Califorina. Fire Mountain Rat Terriers in Button Willow, California. Top rank Rat Terrier breeder. I bought one from her 10 year ago. I bought one of her Decker Gaint Rat Terriers. She ships all over the USA. Me & my boy Jaker Boy kak Fire Mountain Jake










about the Decker Gaint
http://www.deckerrats.com/deckerhistory.html

heres a another top rank breeder
Lynn & Kim Seegmiller 
RR1 box 156B 
Glenwood MO 63541 
Home # 660-457-2175 
Cell # 660-626-6253 
http://imageevent.com/kimsee


----------

